
Red Hat, Google, IBM, and SAP Go Knative for Serverless - rbanffy
https://www.nextplatform.com/2018/12/10/red-hat-google-ibm-and-sap-go-knative-for-serverless/
======
dsign
Guess what? We get crashes in Google's Kubernetes Engine (GKE), with dropped
network packets, network data corruption and whatnots; and they are hard hell
to debug.

Now somebody is putting another layer on top... what can possibly go wrong ...

